# plowing with only an atv



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

is there anyone else who plows only with an atv and no other equipment. i am only 15 and i started plowing last year with my atv. last year i had a honda 250 2x4, and this year i have a honda 350 2x4. last year i was plowing about 25 driveways each storm and we hardly had any snow so i only got to plow like 5 times. this year it will be me and my friend. we will have two atv's and are hoping for much more snow and to do about 50 driveways each storm. just wanted to know if there is anyone else who does a bunch of driveway's with only an atv.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I use my quad and truck. but 2/wd will be a little tough. I use to have a 2/wd 400 and it was alright without chains. if you dont have chains now I would get them. make life easier for yourself.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I use just my Arctic Cat 500 and it works great. You should get a 4X4. I have chains on my 4X4 and I still get stuck.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

what year cat do you have? mine I dont need chains.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

i had no problem plowing last year with my 250 2x4 and this year i have a 350. i honestly dont see a need for the 4x4 but since i dont have one i cant judge how much better it is. i dont think i will have any problems plowing up to 12' and if i do i will slap on the chains and keep going


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i bought four new chains and other than tryin them out i never used them or had a use? i have 26'' mud tires so maybe thats all you need? the only time im stuck is when im climbing a 6 ' bank or there 4' in the drive.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Chains make a world of difference in the amount of snow you can push with out spinning out.
But they can also leave there mark on asphalt drives and even cement drives if you due alot of spinning. so some people wont like that aspect of it.

I plowed snow for 4 years with my 02 Foreman on stock tires with no chains and put a set of chains on 2 years ago and now I would not plow with out them. but I was able to get the job done plowing without chains. 

sublime out

I am wondering how big a blade are you pushing?

you should be fine with your 2 atvs for the drive's, Just work together and that way if 1 gets stuck the other can pull you out.


----------



## banksl&s (Sep 7, 2007)

I plow with a Arctic Cat 500 auto and have never been stuck to where I couldn't get out without a little effort. I do driveways and sub for friends on sidewalks and driveways. I don't use chains, they tear stuff up too easily. 60" moose plow and no problems.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

i am only pushing a 42 inch blade which bearly clears the tires i could have gone bigger but that is what i found a good price on and my friend is pushing a 48inch blade


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a 2004 Arctic Cat 500 4x4 with a 60" Arctic Cat plow. When there is ice on the ground and I'm pushing 8+ inches of snow and when I back up hill I sometimes it will slide off to the side into the bank and I get stuck. And when the bank is 2' high Ihave to get the Can Am 400 out and pull myself out. I sometimes also get stuck when I pick my plow up and push the snow up the pile, it works good when there is not alot of snow. But I only get stuck 3 to 5 times winter. I used to have a 1988 Yamaha 350 4x2 and I can't imagine plowing with it it didn't have the power or traction to plow. You realy should get atleast a 400 4x4 with a 60" plow. Arctic Cat, Honda, Polaris, and Suzuiki make good machines for plowing. But I will always stick with Arctic Cat they are made for working.


----------



## Pjslawncare1 (Sep 18, 2008)

I have about 20 driveways that I do with my 2008 Sportsman 500 H.O. I'm more of a lawn care guy but I give all my commercial accounts to a buddy to do with a truck. Right now i'm pushing a 48"CC and must go bigger. I never have any problems getting stuck, I don't have chains either...just an all stock sportsman. It depends how you drive if you get stuck


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

None of you guys are plowing the snow I plow. If you plowed my driveway you would be stuck more than you would be plowing. I have a 100 yard long driveway with a 50 yard by 50 yard parking area. Last winter we had about 2 storms a weak and most of them were 12+ inches and I never once had to push my banks back with my 50hp tractor. I should be plowing my yard with a truck with a 7.5' to 8' plow. So don't judge me if your not plowing the snow I am.:realmad:


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

i am hondarecons friend with the 48 inch blade. i have used it to clear alot of dirt and stone and it works great without 4x4. but it may slip on ice. so i was thinkin on getting chains butwill chains tear up driveways that much?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i have pics of snow that will boggle your mind? problem is i dont know where they are lol, wait for this winters chronicles lol


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Chains will shouldn't tear up driveways but I realy don't know becous my driveway is gravel. I've seen people go down tar roads with skidders with ice chains on the tires and they don't tear up the tar to bad the just mark it up.


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

cool thanks for the info


----------

